# Got milk ?????



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Just curious...if anyone out there can answer a few technical and curiosity questions about milk here in the Philippines.

I am not an expert on milk or the processing procedures but I do know this...milk in the US is pasteurized and homogenized and "MUST" be refrigerated immediately after processing and sealed in the plastic jugs. Generally this fresh milk is sold within a very short three or four day period after the manufacturing process and the milk should be completely used within seven days after the date stamped on the refrigerated milk jug.

For the longest time, I was searching for some good old fashioned fresh cows milk here in the Philippines and could never find it. I could only find products listed as a milk drink with multiple other ingredients. However...one day I just happened to see, (quite by accident), some 100% real cows milk imported from Australia and I finally figured out why I could never find it. I was looking in the refrigerated dairy section of my local grocery store but this fresh milk was in a box on a shelf in the store...far from any refrigeration.

I tried some and it tastes good and I cannot tell any difference from the milk I used back in the states. My question is this...how is this milk processed and how do they get away with boxing it up with such a long shelf life without any refrigeration?

I am thinking it would spoil and sour while sitting on a shelf at room temperature...

Again...this question is not urgently important...I am just curious if anyone knows how these other countries can get away with processing milk without refrigeration and how do they manage to get such a long number of months of shelf life out of it when in the US the milk is refrigerated and only good for a few days...(?).

PUZZLED!!! and curious...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One day my wife brought home to very cold 'Carabao' milk. It was actually very good. She got it at the SM Market Mall Although I seldom drink milk because I am lactose intolerant but it was quite good. We have even eaten Carabao meat which is actually better than beef. This was on Mindanao.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> One day my wife brought home to very cold 'Carabao' milk. It was actually very good. She got it at the SM Market Mall Although I seldom drink milk because I am lactose intolerant but it was quite good. We have even eaten Carabao meat which is actually better than beef. This was on Mindanao.


I have also eaten grain fed carabao on Mindanao. Tasty
Grass fed is fair.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I tried some and it tastes good and I cannot tell any difference from the milk I used back in the states. My question is this...how is this milk processed and how do they get away with boxing it up with such a long shelf life without any refrigeration?
> 
> I am thinking it would spoil and sour while sitting on a shelf at room temperature...
> 
> ...


Interesting that it tastes the same as like you I'm used to milk the old fashioned way. I suppose no clues on the label to google?

Back in the 80s, Magnolia sold real milk in glass milk bottles, and delivered like the old days in the US. Could chug a entire bottle it was so good compared to the filled milk we'd get on base.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Just curious...if anyone out there can answer a few technical and curiosity questions about milk here in the Philippines.
> 
> I am not an expert on milk or the processing procedures but I do know this...milk in the US is pasteurized and homogenized and "MUST" be refrigerated immediately after processing and sealed in the plastic jugs. Generally this fresh milk is sold within a very short three or four day period after the manufacturing process and the milk should be completely used within seven days after the date stamped on the refrigerated milk jug.
> 
> ...


The milk you see pkg'd in cartons on the shelf is pasturized at much higher temperature which allows the longer shelf life before container is first opened.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

overmyer said:


> The milk you see pkg'd in cartons on the shelf is pasturized at much higher temperature which allows the longer shelf life before container is first opened.


THANKS Overmyer...I was not even aware that their were other acceptable ways to process milk nor that it could be kept on a shelf for months at a time without spoiling!

I wonder why the US does not allow this kind of milk production process? Its seems like it is more efficient and longer lasting. Anyway, as I had mentioned earlier...I have drank this milk here in the Philippines and I think it tastes just like it is supposed to. I cannot tell any difference, but was only curious how they did this type of processing where it is not necessary to keep it refrigerated.

I don't drink a lot of milk but I like an occasional bowl of cereal when I am in a hurry in the mornings and I need to get something into my stomach before I leave the house. A bowl of cereal is quick and easy and I am on my way out the door. I am just glad that I have finally found where the ilk is kept...NOT in the dairy aisle! LOL!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I laugh when I see the boxes of milk labeled "Fresh"! I think you can get the boxed milk in the U.S. if you look for it but there is not much demand because real fresh milk is plentiful. When I have to drink the boxed milk, I like the Nestle brand because it does not have the chemical taste that most of the boxed brands have. It is imported from New Zealand.

The boxed milk uses UHT:

Ultra-high-temperature processing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I get fresh milk delivered here is Subic twice a week. There is a dairy in Laguna and a distributor in Angeles who delivers here. It is called Karlen's Fresh Milk. A litre is actually cheaper than the Nestle's, p75 for whole and p80 for lowfat, delivered. It is not as good as U.S. fresh milk but much better than boxed!

S & R has California Sun cold fresh milk in Angeles. It is not exactly real fresh milk in that it has an expiration date around 2 weeks out. I suspected it is ultra pasteurized but kept cold in shipping by air. We actually like this one the best but we don't get over to Angeles that often.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dry milk from Australia*



Cebu Citizen said:


> THANKS Overmyer...I was not even aware that their were other acceptable ways to process milk nor that it could be kept on a shelf for months at a time without spoiling!
> 
> I wonder why the US does not allow this kind of milk production process? Its seems like it is more efficient and longer lasting. Anyway, as I had mentioned earlier...I have drank this milk here in the Philippines and I think it tastes just like it is supposed to. I cannot tell any difference, but was only curious how they did this type of processing where it is not necessary to keep it refrigerated.
> 
> I don't drink a lot of milk but I like an occasional bowl of cereal when I am in a hurry in the mornings and I need to get something into my stomach before I leave the house. A bowl of cereal is quick and easy and I am on my way out the door. I am just glad that I have finally found where the ilk is kept...NOT in the dairy aisle! LOL!


The milk I use for cereals is Anchor and there's another one from Australia but I forgot the name the taste great even though they're in the dry form the large can runs us 1000 peso's. Milk in the cartons is good but pricey, I can't stand the other brands of dry milk.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I laugh when I see the boxes of milk labeled "Fresh"! I think you can get the boxed milk in the U.S. if you look for it but there is not much demand because real fresh milk is plentiful. When I have to drink the boxed milk, I like the Nestle brand because it does not have the chemical taste that most of the boxed brands have. It is imported from New Zealand.
> 
> The boxed milk uses UHT:
> 
> ...


Melanie the delivery woman from karlens is my buddy


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Melanie the delivery woman from karlens is my buddy


If in Angeles how would one contact them for delivery?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If in Angeles how would one contact them for delivery?


I'll ask Melanie tomprrow


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I drink that milk here... the flavor is almost like the fresh milk I'm used to... but the consistency still screams reconstituted with water.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually will drink powdered skim milk, just make it up before hand and let sit in fridge overnight and its OK to drink

Assuming you like skim milk in the first place


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I should actually drink Skim Milk, (gotta watch those fat deposits as we get older), but to me Skim Milk tastes more like water with a milky white color and not much milk taste. I like whole milk but there is way too much fat in this product so I have found a happy medium with drinking 2% Milk...a nice milk flavor like whole milk but low in fat like skim milk.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The UHT milk is ok. I mostly use it for making Béchamel sauce. My wife uses the powdered milk... to drink... no way man!


----------

